
Dad sues Google, Twitter, Facebook for their 'material support' of ISIS - us0r
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/17/google_twitter_facebook_sued_paris_attacks/
======
devnonymous
Right maybe the parents of the Orlando shooting should sue the NRA and the US
government as well - that's probably more justified.

